# wall hung closet stand



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

First time I ever saw one of these. I had to go a clinic today the front of my left thigh is super sensitive, just the fabric of jeans rubbing against it hurts. The doc says I have *neuritis*, it should go away in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

First pic didn't show up.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've never ran across one of those!!!!! thanks for the post about plumbing!!!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It didn't look very centered. I wonder if that rust is caused by urine?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I've seen legs on the wall hung toilets just not a hack one like that.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*indiana*

we have those in all of the hospitals that i get to. there is a real problem of the bariatrics breaking the wall hungs off. i will say that ours are plumb. now in all fairness the one in the picture may have been right. picture a 500lb or 750lb bari in wheel chair, pissed off ramming it. and yes they do. breid.......:2guns:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

They should have a Special Bathroom for those over 450 lbs. The other day I saw a guy about 400 lbs come out of a Gas Station Bathroom. The Station has a small round front toilet. Now how did he do it? Nevermind dont think about it!


----------

